# New metal Jupiter 2



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Good Morning. Forgive me if this has been addressed elsewhere but, I am wondering if anyone knows if the top hull of the new metal Jupiter 2 is removeable? Sure would be awesome to add figures to it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
the best answer I can give you is "I don't think so" 
every bit of pre release material shows it closed up tight


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I think Frank has already said in one or even Two Posts here somewhere, That the top IS NOT REMOVEABLE.

It's a high end collectable for guys who can't, don't have the Time Etc to build their own.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> I think Frank has already said in one or even Two Posts here somewhere, That the top IS NOT REMOVEABLE.
> 
> It's a high end collectable for guys who can't, don't have the Time Etc to build their own.:thumbsup:


I also believe Frank has said anyone who opens one will void the warranty


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As Lucy Ricardo would say, "Eeewwhh". 
But personally speaking, It WOULD look great with figures.


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Seaview said:


> As Lucy Ricardo would say, "Eeewwhh".
> But personally speaking, It WOULD look great with figures.


Gosh, it's a natural for that. The Robinsons need to be lined up in those freezing tubes while Smith tampers with the Astrogator. 
I'm still grateful for this marvelous piece tho. I came across something this morning on the internet that Moebius was asking vendors for preorder numbers sold. I had heard these figures were due end of September.


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

Frank did suggest not to touch it, however he did imply that it could be opened with a little tinkering. Of coarse it's removable. He couldn't understand why anybody would want to open it. Because he noted that it looks ugly inside I suppose he thought the questioning was by someone who may desire a . . . convertible! "Nonsense", as Dr. Smith would say. People simply would like to employ figures inside and then seal it back up. Sure, there are warranty issues. What could go wrong with a metal ship? Anybody worried about warranties wouldn't/shouldn't attempt anything, I'm sure they're aware before they begin. And if something does go wrong, it's repairable. 

They, Moebius included, tell you it's meant for the guy who doesn't have time or can't make one. Frankly, I get offended by the "can't make" remark. I like to think of it as a high-end replica due to its structure. Not that I couldn't sandwich two plastic plates. I excuse it because there are folks who can't make one, a Moebius target. I probably fall in-between of one who's buying it for quality. Plastic is good. Metal is better because the finish, somehow, looks like real metal even with paint over it. After all, it is real metal. 

Information about this replica is limited. I had to study the few pictures available. I believe it's very possible to open it up without consequence. In the picture of the bottom hull with landing gear under the main hatch, notice a dimple nearby. In comparison to the structure of the plastic model, that screw head dimple (to the left of the hatch door and red button) sits exactly where one of the supports are located in the plastic model. It seems like a screw is in placement here which hasn't been covered up.

Notice lack of seal between upper and lower hulls which Frank also noted. 

Please study the photo in this link:
http://www.iann.net/lis/collectibles/moebius_models_metal_jupiter_2/metal_j2_005.htm


With the vast availability of parts for this ship, it's a shame not to employ more details, a way to make the owner happy. And I intend to do just that, if possible. As for warranties, it's a double-plate (metal at that), not a TV set. I've opened those, too. So long as you're careful, it goes back together and works fine.

To some, doing anything to this ship would make no sense because they're thinking that it was purchased ready-made for its convenience. True. It also gets bought by people with other intensions. To those who can't understand why anybody would want to open it up, I can't understand why we're buying plastic models when they go unfinished. Just recently someone opened up a topic on that and, somehow, I wasn't surprised people responded to it, much less people who read it. 

If you intend to keep it for life, there's absolutely nothing wrong with modifications so long as you're happy.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The warranty can come into place if an LED burns out, or it's chipped somehow, or possibly something comes loose. If you note in more than one post here, some folks seem to have trouble closing the kit up with lighting installed. Same thing here. It fits together in a certain way. And of course there are lights on the top. That means a wire leading to it. No way to disconnect. Sorry, we're not going to complicate this for the sake of a small perecntage of people that would want to take it off.

You can make the comparison to a convertible, but I can't recall any being made without a boot to cover the mechanical aspect of the top when down. Add figures? I understand. If we did it, it would become a question of which figures? Some would want freezing tube figures, and others would want a set with the family standing and in the pilot's seats. Hope no one takes offense at it being made for guys that don't or can't build, but it's as simple as that. Many don't want to spend the time. We have had both versions out at shows, and signs have been swapped. No one has questioned whether plastic was metal or metal was plastic. No real difference in the finish as far a good painter can apply. The weight makes the biggest difference.


----------



## rga321 (Aug 17, 2010)

From Cult TV Man site:

Notes about the Metal Jupiter 2: I'll send out payment follow ups early next week. If you are planning to order this and have not yet done so, please get your orders in soon. It sounds like the cut off for ordering may be Sept 30.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
Something else to consider. If you wanted to add figures to the tubes, you would have to:
Remove the top hull
remove the ( probably very well attached) Sofit
Pull the (again probably well attached)tube from the floor. (and you know how tricky it is to work with clear parts and not get them messed up
position the figures 
then reverse the whole procedure to close everything up

just something to think about


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To repeat what I've already pointed out, the metal Jupiter 2 is a high-end collectable for affluent non-modellers who'd love an accurate Jupiter 2, such as June Lockhart, Bill Mumy, Angela Cartwright, Marta Kristian, Mark Goddard, and no small number of Lost In Space fans who are not model builders like us.
Personally, I think it was a wise decision, and wish Moebius & Co. the very best.


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Steve,
> Something else to consider. If you wanted to add figures to the tubes, you would have to:
> Remove the top hull
> remove the ( probably very well attached) Sofit
> ...


Wow, that's... quite sobering Lou.:freak:
Thanks for the reality check. Somehow tho, I don't doubt we'll be seeing A Jupiter 2 autopsy.


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, whether the soffit over the tubes is glued on or screwed down will be the deal breaker.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If you want a custom Jupiter 2 with figures and other details of your own choosing - then you really need to build the kit. 
Trust us when we tell you that the metal model is not designed to be dissassembled.. It really is intended for the "collectors" whe cannot build the kit or are not interested in building it themselves...
If you want to tear into a really expensive display piece and risk screwing it up, do so at your own risk...don't ask us to tell you that we approve.
If you're comfortable trying to modify the metal model, then you obviously can buld the plastic kit with all the bells and whistles for a whole lot less money and have exactly the finished model you want when you get done...
From my view point all this arguement over why the Metal Model is not designed to be modified seems pretty pointless! 
The choice should be really simple either build the kit any way you want it - or buy the metal model and take it out of the box to display it as it comes out of the box!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank God,the voice of reason.......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hear hear.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

And now, this discussion is ended!

--Henry


----------

